# how do you change the transmission filter



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

You can't unless you completely tear it down.


----------



## 19k40rocky (Mar 30, 2020)

snowwy66 said:


> You can't unless you completely tear it down.


Is there anything that you recommend that I do to the new/used one before I install it?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

19k40rocky said:


> Is there anything that you recommend that I do to the new/used one before I install it?


Welcome Aboard!

For after you install it:
How to: Automatic Transmission Fluid Flush
AMSOIL Products for the 2011-2015, 2016 Limited Gen1 Cruze

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## 19k40rocky (Mar 30, 2020)

Thanks a bunch!


----------

